# Where do you know about this forum ?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Google, can I add that option?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

added! google


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to add another forum, too. I learned about GRF from CG.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

None of the choices fit me, either, as I found out about this forum from Chat Evo (old Chat Goldens) during the switchover there.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*MODERATORS !!!!*
Help me to add some options here !!!
They dont have any choice to vote !!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> None of the choices fit me, either, as I found out about this forum from Chat Evo (old Chat Goldens) during the switchover there.


Okay, I see "Another Forum" now and that's my vote!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You need to add another forum, too. I learned about GRF from CG.


same here :wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I googled trying to find help for my sick puppy....and came across this forum. It was a great help getting through puppyhood


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I found this place through google after my previous golden was diagnosed with Lymphoma and was looking for info. I found Chat Goldens at the same time. Did a lot of lurking till I had already lost Arby and had gotten Oakly. I did some posting here but at the time I was able to post pictures at CG easier so I just kind of gravitated there. Then CG turned into the Chat Olive Oil I migrated with the great multitude over here. Been here ever since.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I found this place through google after my previous golden was diagnosed with Lymphoma and was looking for info. I found Chat Goldens at the same time. Did a lot of lurking till I had already lost Arby and had gotten Oakly. I did some posting here but at the time I was able to post pictures at CG easier so I just kind of gravitated there. Then CG turned into the Chat Olive Oil I migrated with the great multitude over here. Been here ever since.


See, that's a big reason why I'm over there more as I can't seem to get the hang of pics in here. It's so much easier in Chat Evo.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kirby'sMom said:


> See, that's a big reason why I'm over there more as I can't seem to get the hang of pics in here. It's so much easier in Chat Evo.


Actually I think it is almost the same here now. If you just click the "Manage Attachment" button when you are posting and the browse to the picture you want and then it Upload. If memory serves that is about the same as Chat EVO.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I did that tonight with my snow pics, but they're huge!! I tried to attach four pics, but only two showed up. I did them all in Chat Evo and they were fine, not huge either! Oh well, I'll keep working at it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you using a picture hosting service?


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I have been doing it like in Chat Evo. I click on manage attachments and browse my computer then upload the pic. The funny thing is sometimes it works and sometimes not! It always works in CE, but not here.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Kirby'sMom said:


> No, I have been doing it like in Chat Evo. I click on manage attachments and browse my computer then upload the pic. The funny thing is sometimes it works and sometimes not! It always works in CE, but not here.


Over here you have to edit them to a smaller size. Perhaps we should talk to joe about that......

I have an edit option when I open my pics in "picture manager"


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

> You need to add another forum, too. I learned about GRF from CG


Who me?? I'm CG...I guess LOL!!

I searched Golden Retriever Forums, because I wanted a breed one and get away from the other horrible one I was on, J and J Dog Forum. I wouldn't suggest going there, but it was boring anyway!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha, Caryn!! "CG" was Chat Goldens, which is Chat Evo now. You're too funny, Miss CG!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I learned from Chatevo. I think it was Hooch and Kirbysmom that told me about it.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I learned from Chatevo. I think it was Hooch and Kirbysmom that told me about it.


Yup...we were following Oaklys dad's bread crumb trail!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Came over for Chat Goldens, turned Hooch & Gayle (Lucy's Mom) on to this forum as well!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i found out about GRF after chat goldens became chat evo...i didnt like the change and many people from there, came here, so did i!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You need to add another forum, too. I learned about GRF from CG.


Me too!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I found it on Yahoo.....two years ago... A couple weeks after getting Samson...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

foreveramber said:


> i found out about GRF after chat goldens became chat evo...i didnt like the change and many people from there, came here, so did i!


I was also a member over at ChatGoldens...but only had four posts.....just never clicked over there, and loved it here...


----------

